# IUI Royal Glamorgan/PCH Dr Vine??



## MrsMo (Sep 29, 2008)

Hullo
I'm a newbie and I live in RCT.  Been ttc for nearly 2 years now.  Our next tx is IUI at Royal Glam/Prince Charles.  My consultant is Dr Vine.  Anyone out there have Dr Vine as their consultant and/or received tx at Royal Glam/PCH?


----------

